# Deadheading--Don't Do It



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

I see it way too much, guys just driving around empty not on their way to pick up pax. This is the number one way to lose money on Uber, aside from driving a brand-new $80,000 15mpg truck on X.

You are always making money with pax. Very few cars, new or used, cost anywhere near $.72 cpm to run. A brand new ~$20k car usually costs (incl depreciation) about $.35 cpm. The $.16/minute*, pick up fee and surge are all gravy, none cost you anything.

So, for god sakes, quit driving empty! Stop! I know its very bad manners to stop in front of wherever you dropped off the pax. But, when you drop off a pax drive around the corner, park and turn off your car. Wait for something within a reasonable distance and then go. You're obviously going to incur a few empty miles picking people up but I've read that for some it's a 1:1 ratio. That's obscene, it's impossible to make money like that.

The best possible ride is one that is picking up where you are currently. Not an airport run or 30 mile adventure, it's one where you do not have to do a single empty inch. I don't care if it winds up being a fare that puts $6 in my pocket, if I don't even have to turn my car on to pick up the pax that's a huge win.

*Time does cost you the opportunity to be doing something else, Uber or not. So it's not totally free.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

America said:


> I see it way too much, guys just driving around empty not on their way to pick up pax. This is the number one way to lose money on Uber, aside from driving a brand-new $80,000 15mpg truck on X.
> 
> You are always making money with pax. Very few cars, new or used, cost anywhere near $.72 cpm to run. A brand new ~$20k car usually costs (incl depreciation) about $.35 cpm. The $.16/minute*, pick up fee and surge are all gravy, none cost you anything.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!


----------



## SafetyChain (Jun 5, 2015)

That's what o try to do most of the time. I do t get the drivers that only do airport, wait an hour, get the ride then deadhead back to the airport. You're cutting the $30 fare in half and wasting another hour in queue. Ends up being like 2 hours per $30 fare then cost to return.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In an ideal setting that's the best way.

Thanks to being stopped by a train the other day, I did get a couple to the mall, then another 10 min later another took me from the mall to nearly home. Yeah I was happy about that but rarely happens.


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

I've cut a lot of dead miles with this and almost have a 1:1 ratio with miles driven per dollar earned (gross though, which is still something at least). That means less of a frequency getting car serviced, less money wasted on gas over a longer period of time, and such.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Good advise. 
Unfortunately, this does always not work for me as some fares take me too far outside the heat zones.

At first, I did this and waited for hours while I wondered how many fares I missed. I didn't have to wonder long as I saw other drivers (using the rider app) in the heat zones dissapear off the map. Then, re-appear a few minutes later. Sometimes numerous times while I sat empty to not drive dead miles. 

Sometimes, you have to find the closest spot that will give you better chances of a fare than just waiting at the last dropoff location, even outside the heat zones.
However, one particular target city of mine (I have 3 target cities within 20 miles or less) I sometimes get fares to take them to a bigger nearby city (Airport or home). In order to make the most of that fare, I stay in the non-target city area with the hopes of getting numerous fares in that city or a fare back to the the original target city.

I've even had a fare take me out of a target city all the way close to my home. So, basically, I got paid to drive what would normally be empty. It was the end of the night and I was going to leave within ten minutes anyways, so it worked out.

You never know where your next fare will pop-up or where it will take you.


----------



## KenChes (Jun 21, 2015)

I hate deadheading, but there are some places I only drop and won't pick up. Right after the drop, I go offline and high tale it out until I'm far enough away I won't get pinged. Then I set up shop and see what happens.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

KenChes said:


> I hate deadheading, but there are some places I only drop and won't pick up. Right after the drop, I go offline and high tale it out until I'm far enough away I won't get pinged. Then I set up shop and see what happens.


I do the same but if it's morning I get to residential area and if evening commute I do vice versa.


----------

